# Licence plate lights: how to repair



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all,
Since one of the plate light doesn't work, is there any tutorial on how to replace/repair it?
I tried to remove the Housing but it looks a bit tricky to understand since bulbs look as they are closed in the plastic transparent box
What's funny: just came back from 2year service and nobody told me Anything  
Thanks in advance


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong.
As far as I understand, both led ligths are placed on proprietary pieces, i.e. no bulbs with standard socket, so that the whole piece including the central handle has to be replaced. I guess both coupe and roadster has the same piece (reference).


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There are slots in each end of the unit which look like they are for a trim tool, screwdriver or finger nails. I would guess that you lever off the end pieces and then some other fixing for the main part of the light/handle unit will be obvious. That's only a guess though.

You could have a look through the parts catalogue (ETKA) which is in the Knowledge Base. See if the unit comes as a single or multiple part numbers. Often the exploded parts diagram can give an indication on how something is assembled - or how it comes apart.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought LEDs are covered by the 3 yr warranty?


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Looking at the ETKA, it's just one piece including handle and led lights.
I guess I have to change the whole piece.

One more stupid question, but please help me cause I'm getting mad.
I bought a 2 years used car and I'm spending Hours on the instruction manual  
Is there any chance to Open the trunk without using the remote command? I suppose that once the doors are unlocked, the small handle between plate lights should work as a manual standard handle, but it doesn't. Is it defective? Should i change some settings in the MMI?
My mk1 roadster has no handle, i thought the mk3 roadster improved on that side

Thanks a lot


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Quattro-ita said:


> Looking at the ETKA, it's just one piece including handle and led lights.
> I guess I have to change the whole piece.
> 
> One more stupid question, but please help me cause I'm getting mad.
> ...


The TT has a 3-year manufacturer's warranty over in the UK. Does your car have any warranty left? If so, Audi ought to change the light/handle assembly for free!


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Standard warranty in EU is only 2years.
I own a roadster mk1 but I don't know the mk3 at all, so I Guess you guys can help me to solve my doubts
Before going back to servicing


----------

